# Male ringneck dove wanted in NJ!



## PhelanVelvel (Jun 12, 2017)

My recently adopted female needs a mate. She was kept single at her previous home for years, and I know that's not good, but now that she's settled in I can see how strangely she acts because of it. She is obsessed with my budgies and flies to them incessantly...she doesn't care about anything besides getting to the budgies and soliciting their attention. I've tried working on training with her, like I do with my other birds, but she is so focused on the budgies that she doesn't care about anything else. At first, when she was staying upstairs and was separated from them, she showed interested in listening to me, but now she's down in the bird room, it's not possible. She doesn't even care when I have food or cheese like she used to. I'm hoping a companion will finally allow her to chill and just be a dove. Then maybe I can work on training them together.

If you are a ringneck dove breeder in NJ, know of one, or just have a single in need of a home and a mate, let me know!


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

I was at NYC's Wild Bird Fund yesterday, and they have 7 ringneck doves available for adoption, most of them white. They don't know what their sexes are (although they're housed all together in their large window aviary), but you should be fine with a boy or girl.

Hope Kojak can finally get an appropriate mate.

Pillin says "hi"


----------



## PhelanVelvel (Jun 12, 2017)

nycpigeonlady said:


> I was at NYC's Wild Bird Fund yesterday, and they have 7 ringneck doves available for adoption, most of them white. They don't know what their sexes are (although they're housed all together in their large window aviary), but you should be fine with a boy or girl.
> 
> Hope Kojak can finally get an appropriate mate.
> 
> Pillin says "hi"


Thank you for telling me! I'll run that by the boy and see when we can get up there. ^^ I've actually never been there, but now that I know it exists I would love to visit. Are the doves publicly up for adoption, or do I need to e-mail them and ask for an application before we go there in person?

Oh, oh! Hi Pillin! :>


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

I don’t know if the doves have been listed anywhere. I just saw them in their window on my way back from my vet who’s across the street, and stopped by to say “hi” as usual, and ask about them. They were very happy when I told them I know of someone really reliable who would be interested in adopting one, and hope that you will call them: (646) 306-2862. I’ve actually never adopted a bird through them, so have no idea how their adoption process works, but they tend to be very informal in everything they do. 

WBF is a really great place to visit, especially if you’ve never been. I cannot say enough good things about them and their founder Rita.


----------



## PhelanVelvel (Jun 12, 2017)

nycpigeonlady said:


> I don’t know if the doves have been listed anywhere. I just saw them in their window on my way back from my vet who’s across the street, and stopped by to say “hi” as usual, and ask about them. They were very happy when I told them I know of someone really reliable who would be interested in adopting one, and hope that you will call them: (646) 306-2862. I’ve actually never adopted a bird through them, so have no idea how their adoption process works, but they tend to be very informal in everything they do.
> 
> WBF is a really great place to visit, especially if you’ve never been. I cannot say enough good things about them and their founder Rita.


That's awesome, thank you for letting me know! I just e-mailed them through their website, but I'll call when I get a chance.


----------

